# Question about an older Pro Line bow



## vista461 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have been lurking for a little bit but just registered.
I got my father in laws old bow a few years ago when he upgraded to a new one. I was wondering if anyone knew when they made this model.
It's a Pro Line Force II Magnum. 70lb draw weight and 31" draw length. I just started to get back into archery/bowhunting after not doing it for around 18 years (back when I was around 18 years old:wink What is the letoff on this bow, I assume somewhere in the 50-65% range.
Thanks!


----------



## CSA (Nov 30, 2007)

Pro Line is owned by Darton Archery, give them a call. I just did a rebuild on a Pro line bow made in 85 and they have all the specs. Nice folks to talk with.


----------



## elkhunter60 (Mar 9, 2007)

50% let off. Its probably around 1985 model


----------



## vista461 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thanks


----------

